# Something loose when shake EOS M?



## 5dshooter (Aug 17, 2014)

I just got a new EOS M, I noticed when i shake the body there is something loose that rattles a little. Is this normal on other EOS M's or is there something loose inside there that shouldn't be. The camera seems to work fine otherwise. Thanks for the help


----------



## dcm (Aug 17, 2014)

I think that's normal given the mechanical parts inside. My M and 6Ds both produce a little noise when shaken and work just fine.


----------



## Straightshooter (Aug 17, 2014)

5dshooter said:


> I just got a new EOS M, I noticed when i shake the body there is something loose that rattles a little. Is this normal on other EOS M's or is there something loose inside there that shouldn't be. The camera seems to work fine otherwise. Thanks for the help



I have two M's and nothing rattles what so ever when shaken...Solid as a rock! 
Guess you do have something to worry about! :'(


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 17, 2014)

If the camera is operating as it should I wouldn't worry about it. If there's one thing I've learned since my 1D X purchase it's that none of this stuff is made completely bullet proof.


----------



## crashpc (Aug 17, 2014)

I´m not sure, but if there is some altitude sensor for automatic image rotation, it should of rattle a bit....
Mine does.


----------

